# looking for photographer



## carlito87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey I was wondering if there was any photographers in saint Petersburg FL?  Or Tampa?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope. Florida is fresh out.


----------



## carlito87 (Aug 16, 2012)

It's starting to feel that way lol.


----------

